# Camera Instruction Books



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a quickie guys.

Most of you will know that camera instruction books are available to download for free

on t'internet.

It is an exact copy of what your camera originally came with.

If you've not got one, want one, and don't know where to look PM me.

No guarantees it's there but I'll show you where to look.

If you are totally thick, like me, it may not help you with your photography........


----------

